# Telefonanlage mit Linux



## White_Sephi (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mal eine Frage:

Ist es möglich sich mit Linux seine eigene Telefonanlage zu bauen bzw. gibt es hier eine Software mit der ich dies einrichten kann? z.B. einen Switch an den Linux Rechner anschließen und dort dann die Telefone. Der Linux Rechner ist dann die Telefonanlage.

Kennt sich hier jemand aus?

Danke Gruß
Sephi


----------



## imweasel (3. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich kann mich noch grob daran erinnern das im Linux-User, Linux-Magazin oder c't eine Artikel als _Anleitung_ stand wie man sich mit ISDN und Linux eine eigene Telefonanlage basteln kann.

Ich kann u.U. mal danach suchen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Mai 2005)

Asterisk soll sehr viele Moeglichkeiten bieten.
Hab's noch nicht probiert, aber was ich so gelesen hab hat sich nicht schlecht angehoert.


----------

